# Seeking Instructor Recomendation



## Kelly Slocum (May 3, 2008)

Seeking recomendations for an instructor in canine area search/air scent for an upcoming regional seminar. Instructor(s) needs to provide both classroom and field exercises for K9 teams at all levels of training. I would appreciate any and all recommendations!

Contact Kelly Slocum via email at [email protected]

Thank you in advance for your help!

Kelly

Kelly Slocum, SAR Academy Director/K9Handler
North Oregon Regional Search and Rescue
10117 SE Sunnyside Suite F-1128
Portland OR 97015
360.608.5811
[email protected]
www.norsar911.org
www.sitstaysafe.com


----------

